# Im New and Have QU!!



## 15352 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey all, Im 22 and was diagnosed with IBS 6 months ago. After having extremly bad stomach pains and being rushed to hospital and finding nothing wrong with me. Its been hell, and so happy i can talk and find out information here. Im always tired and depressed and recently been having extremly bad chest pains. I heard about MVP here.. and theres and link between MVP and IBS. Does anyone know much about this??? My doctor thinks im crazy and wont do any tests on me, and this makes me worse. I just wanna make sure my heart etc are all ok. If anone has any info please let me know. Also... i know this sounds weird, but are alot of people here depressed and upset all the time???thanks for listening.. sally


----------



## polly_wanna_cracker (Aug 13, 2005)

depressed all the time? Oh yeah thats definately me







with IBS it seems you get all of the #### but none of the sympathy. I'm really sorry to hear bout your doc-- it's appalling and I think something has to be done about it-- if im not mistaken i heard that self injurers have drawn up something like abill of rights-- people who do so shld regardless should be deserved to be treated with proper care and respect when admitted to hospital etc, so why not for sufferers of IBS? or i there already one?i must sound really ignorant here but whats MVP?


----------



## 15352 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey... thats ok.... MVP is to do with the valves in your heart dont work properly and cause chest pains and spasms. Its not deadly or anything.. and cant be treated. Its like IBS and dealt with my stress management etc. sally


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi and welcome - I'm relatively new here and to the hell we call IBS. My doctor is completely unsympathetic and I think a bit on the ignorant side as well. Anyway, yes MVP is also related to anxiety ( usually following the dizziness and lightheadedness caused by the MVP ) and anxiety and IBS are woven into the same fabric. I do believe that antianxiety meds help a lot of people and I am headed in that direction. Being a health professional it has been hard for me to admit the connection btwn stress and IBS and the fact that I need help. But I just began seeing a therapist last week and I'm actually excited about "fixing" some things in my life and hoping that it will have an effect on the IBS. I also just received the IBS AUDIO 100 in the mail today and I will start those tonight - trying to attack this thing the way it attacks me! Good luck and hang in there!!!


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

sorry!! The IBS AUDIO 100 is a set of CD for gut directed hypnotherapy - supposed to work wonders on IBS:http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/


----------

